# Being constantly scheduled as a cart cleaner.



## PerishSong (May 21, 2021)

I was a little curious if anyone had been in this situation, and what they did to get out of it.  I've been consistently scheduled as a cart cleaner, and while I get how 'essential' that is to the front, it's nauseatingly dull and makes the day drag WAY longer. I'm a very fast, friendly cashier, and am great at guest service.  I think my only hangup is sometimes getting turned around on drive-up.  I've asked a few times why I keep getting put up there, and get told the manager speak of "oh, you're just sooo good with guests and we think you're great up here."  I understand that you're not guaranteed to work in a specific place, but I didn't realize I'd be getting THIS much of it.  I'd really rather be interacting with guests, honestly.  

Would it be dreadfully out of line if I straight up said to not schedule me those shifts frequently?


----------



## StyleStar (May 21, 2021)

I would mention to your etl/tl that cab shifts are getting quite repeatitive, and you would appreciate them switching it up once and a while.  Maybe you couldcswap a shift here and there with your peers to change it up as well.


----------



## lucidtm (May 23, 2021)

At my store NO ONE wants this job and unless we tell the ETL to stop scheduling us they'll continue to do it, especially if you want the hours and they don't have many to give. 

Here is the thing, though. When asking for them to NOT put you somewhere, you're taking a chance. You can go up to the ETL and say you're not a fan and it's likely they'll listen and start scheduling someone else there. BUT ... if they don't have the hours, you just won't get any or you'll get 4 hours, probably just wiping carts, one day. Not because they don't want to give you more, but because they can't give hours they're not allotted. 

We had a PHENOMENAL guest service/cashier threaten to quit if they kept putting him on mask desk or carts every day. (IMO it was a complete waste that they put him there to begin with, but he is always cheerful and up until this point NEVER complained about anything). They listened and he gets scheduled other places now as well. However, he's truly one of the best up there and has some seniority over the new people. 

If you end up getting low or no hours after talking to them you can always pick up cashier shifts. At our store (ASANTS) there are always several up for grabs every week, especially on weekends.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 24, 2021)

Spray bottle go _brrr_.


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2021)

It’s the easiest job in the store right now. I’d take all of them if that was all I had to do. Easy pay check.


----------



## GACgirl (May 25, 2021)

OMG, I looooove cleaning carts!   I was scheduled 3-4x a week as cart cleaner.  Then I made the mistake of telling my leads how much I loved it and now I'm lucky if I get scheduled once a week!


----------



## Greenie (Jun 7, 2021)

PerishSong said:


> I was a little curious if anyone had been in this situation, and what they did to get out of it.  I've been consistently scheduled as a cart cleaner, and while I get how 'essential' that is to the front, it's nauseatingly dull and makes the day drag WAY longer. I'm a very fast, friendly cashier, and am great at guest service.  I think my only hangup is sometimes getting turned around on drive-up.  I've asked a few times why I keep getting put up there, and get told the manager speak of "oh, you're just sooo good with guests and we think you're great up here."  I understand that you're not guaranteed to work in a specific place, but I didn't realize I'd be getting THIS much of it.  I'd really rather be interacting with guests, honestly.
> 
> Would it be dreadfully out of line if I straight up said to not schedule me those shifts frequently?


You should be interacting with guests. Our cart cleaners are super outgoing. They talk to almost every guest coming in and leaving. Not just a hi either. Our two main cleaners know the regulars by name and always are chatting away with guests.

Honestly, it’s a great job for the team members that get bogged down talking to guests and can’t balance that with their other tasks. Like that cashier that has the line that moves twice as slowly as anyone else’s. She’s one of our best cart cleaner/greeters.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 7, 2021)

CoquiAzul said:


> It’s the easiest job in the store right now. I’d take all of them if that was all I had to do. Easy pay check.


How is this an easy job? Dealing with every guest is not easy. I would never do it or cashier. My hat is off to all the front people. They rock. At least at my store.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 7, 2021)

Out of all the positions in the store, it is definitely the easiest. You’re cleaning the carts and saying hi to guests that enter/leave. Yeah it might not be fun standing there but it definitely isn’t hard.


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 7, 2021)

CoquiAzul said:


> Out of all the positions in the store, it is definitely the easiest. You’re cleaning the carts and saying hi to guests that enter/leave. Yeah it might not be fun standing there but it definitely isn’t hard.



Saying the job isn't hard is subjective. For those of us with social anxieties and who are introverts, saying Hi to every guest who walks in the door sounds downright uncomfortable and exhausting. Hard pass. But a HUGE kudos to anyone who can do job with ease!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 8, 2021)

I also have social anxiety and am an introvert so I get that but you interact with guests in every area of the store regardless.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 8, 2021)

CoquiAzul said:


> I also have social anxiety and am an introvert so I get that but you interact with guests in every area of the store regardlless.


My team works from 3am to 11am.  I interact with maybe 3 guest a day unless it’s a weekend. Front it’s every guest.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 8, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Saying the job isn't hard is subjective. For those of us with social anxieties and who are introverts, saying Hi to every guest who walks in the door sounds downright uncomfortable and exhausting. Hard pass. But a HUGE kudos to anyone who can do job with ease!


This is true.  It isn't just saying Hi to every guest; it is modeling  GUEST practice completely with every single guest that enters the store. It is dealing with the political and/or social baggage of every guest that needs to unload their frustration on somebody...anybody... who has no choice but to nod and now plaster a smile on their face and handle it in a professional way. Covid is still very real at the front doors.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 12, 2021)

how is that literally different from anywhere else in the store tho


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 12, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> how is that literally different from anywhere else in the store tho


Because it is literally every single guest, not just those that are encountered in a particular area.  The majority of conversations others have with the guest have to do with what they are shopping for, with few questions about the whys and whats of corporate policies and the behaviors of other guests.  Of course other tms are supposed to model GUEST, but most will not spend their entire shift with guest encounters.  Even guest service and cashiers do not interact with every single guest, only the guests that come to their area.


----------

